# Eheim vs. Fluval



## djtelx (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I just found this site a few days ago. I've had an aquarium for about 12 years, then took a 3 year break and just started up a new 75g. I have a fluval 404 running but I was considering selling that one and getting an Eheim. I checked on Ebay and i think i can get a 2026 for about $180 shipped. Any suggestions? I've always used the canopy filters when i was younger and dont have any real experiance with these higher end products. Can someone point me in the right direction? thanks! 

PS. Feels so good to know that there are other fish geeks out there!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*My 2cents*

Hi DJ,

Well I believe in the more filtering the better.
I have a 90g and if I could I would have a drillout tank just so I could keep a huge bio/mechanical filter under the actual tank (I am thinking 40g worth of filtering containers ), anyway.
I was kind of in the same situation; with a Fluval 303, I soon realized I would get next to nothing for the 303 so I shopped for a used filter; got a great deal on a Eheim Pro II and I now run both!
The 303 is full of sponges and filteing material the Eheim has bio and fine filtering material, so far so good.

I am building a planted/discus tank this time but had this setting running last year and the water was very clear.

Cheers,

a.

Here is the post of my current build of the planted tank.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1262


----------



## djtelx (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply coyote. I might just keep this fluval and add an Eheim. In this case, does anyone know where or who i can purchase a Eheim 2026 with media for a fairly cheap price?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Try Pricenetwork.ca


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Good advice*

Yep, good advice Moon.
That is how I got my Pro II.

a.


----------



## distrbd (May 16, 2006)

I would definitely keep the Fluval and add Eheim2026 or even 2028 ,since the difference in price is about$30 but the more filtration you have the better.
If you contact Jason at "Aquatic Design" he can give you a great deal.
If you become a member of MFC (Mississauga fish club) you'll get a discount as well.
http://www.pnaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=90652

http://www.pnaquaria.com/cp_user.php?uid=10381

http://www.themfc.com/news.php


----------



## Louis (Apr 14, 2006)

You know Big Als in Mississauga still havent changed their prices for the 2026 and the 2028 from Boxing Day. Its still 269.99 and 299.99 and it comes with the upgraded inlet/outlet tubing and like $75 worth of media. 

I picked one up 3 weeks ago and as of friday they havent changed it. Check it out.


----------

